# FR: Il a vu sa proposition refusée/refuser



## Wrighter

Bonjour,

Laquelle de ces expressions est correcte:

- Il a vu sa proposition refusée
- Il a vu sa proposition être refusée

Pourriez-vous SVP me citer la règle qui gère cet usage? Est-ce que ça dépend du verbe utilisé après "être" ? Merci!


----------



## tilt

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums WR.

Les deux phrases sont correctes, même si la première est plus courante que la seconde.


----------



## geostan

tilt said:


> Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums WR.
> 
> Les deux phrases sont correctes, même si la première est plus courante que la seconde.



Je mettrais l'infinitif "refuser."


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Je mettrais l'infinitif "refuser."


Non, parce que cela voudrait dire que ce serait la proposition qui refuse… ce qui n'a pas de sens !


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> Non, parce que cela voudrait dire que ce serait la proposition qui refuse… ce qui n'a pas de sens !



Mais après _voir_, un infinitif peut prendre une valeur active ou passive, selon le sens. Pour moi, le participe passé donne une valeur d'adjectif.

Le sens de la phrase est "Il a vu quelqu'un refuser sa proposition." C'est une action.


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Mais après _voir_, un infinitif peut prendre une valeur active ou passive, selon le sens.


Je ne vois pas de quelle règle tu veux parler… Quoi qu'il en soit, dans l'exemple donné ici, il est faux d'utiliser l'infinitif.


----------



## tilt

geostan said:


> Mais après _voir_, un infinitif peut prendre une valeur active ou passive, selon le sens. Pour moi, le participe passé donne une valeur d'adjectif.
> 
> Le sens de la phrase est "Il a vu quelqu'un refuser sa proposition." C'est une action.


Le problème n'est pas lié au fait que le verbe soit à l'infinitif ou pas, mais au mot qui le précède, et qui lui sert de sujet:
_Il a vu quelqu'un refuser sa proposition _-> c'est _quelqu'un_ qui refuse.
_Il a vu sa proposition refuser _-> c'est _la proposition_ qui refuse.

Par contre, on peut dire _il a vu refuser sa proposition_ sans trahir le sens voulu dans cette discussion.


----------



## geostan

tilt said:


> Le problème n'est pas lié au fait que le verbe soit à l'infinitif ou pas, mais au mot qui le précède, et qui lui sert de sujet:
> _Il a vu quelqu'un refuser sa proposition _-> c'est _quelqu'un_ qui refuse.
> _Il a vu sa proposition refuser _-> c'est _la proposition_ qui refuse.
> 
> Par contre, on peut dire _il a vu refuser sa proposition_ sans trahir le sens voulu dans cette discussion.



Mais si on emploie le verbe entendre (autre verbe de perception) on peut trouver  des exemples comme:

Il a entendu la chanson chanter ou Il a entendu chanter la chanson.
Il a entendu son nom prononcer ou Il a entendu prononcer son nom.

Les structures sont identiques. Je ne comprends pas comment ça peut marcher pour entendre, mais pas pour voir.

A propos, j'avais déjà essayé de trouver des exemples de "voir refuser + objet direct, mais à part la forme "se voir..." je n'ai rien trouvé.

Je n'ai pas accès à mon Grevisse, mais il doit en discuter. Peut-être quelqu'un pourrait-il le consulter pour avoir son avis.

Le problème, évidemment, c'est le fait que refuser et refusée riment. Si on pouvait inventer un exemple avec un verbe de la 2e ou de la 3e conjugaison, on pourrait entendre la différence. Je ne sais pas si les avis seraient différents, mais ce serait interessant à voir.

Cheers!

J'ai trouvé ce lien qui discute du problème: http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?Al=1&id=1614&D=Voir

On donne cet exemple:

Le président nous a remis la liste des dossiers qu’il aimerait voir *traités* au cours de l’année. ET
Le président nous a remis la liste des dossiers qu’il aimerait voir *traiter* au cours de l’année.

Bref, la seule objection que l'on puisse avoir pour ne pas employer l'infinitif, c'est la place de l'objet. Tant qu'il ne sépare pas les deux verbes, l'infinitif semble possible. Mais alors, pourquoi y  a-t-il plus de choix pour le verbe entendre + infinitif?.


----------



## tilt

geostan said:


> Mais si on emploie le verbe entendre (autre verbe de perception) on peut trouver  des exemples comme:
> 
> Il a entendu la chanson chanter ou Il a entendu chanter la chanson.
> Il a entendu son nom prononcer ou Il a entendu prononcer son nom.
> [...]
> Le problème, évidemment, c'est le fait que refuser et refusée riment. Si on pouvait inventer un exemple avec un verbe de la 2e ou de la 3e conjugaison, on pourrait entendre la différence. Je ne sais pas si les avis seraient différents, mais ce serait interessant à voir.


Pour moi, la première formulation dans chacun de ces exemples est incorrecte, sauf à considérer qu'il y a inversion du sujet pour un effet de style semblable au parler de Maître, non pas Capello, mais Yoda : _Tu dois la chanson chanter et ton nom prononcer pour la Force maîtriser. _

Il est bien simple de remplacer le verbe _prononcer _par un équivalent du troisième groupe :
_Il a entendu son nom dire_ ou _Il a entendu dire son nom._
La première tournure me dérange franchement.


----------



## geostan

tilt said:


> Pour moi, la première formulation dans chacun de ces exemples est incorrecte, sauf à considérer qu'il y a inversion du sujet pour un effet de style semblable au parler de Maître, non pas Capello, mais Yoda : _Tu dois la chanson chanter et ton nom prononcer pour la Force maîtriser. _
> 
> Il est bien simple de remplacer le verbe _prononcer _par un équivalent du troisième groupe :
> _Il a entendu son nom dire_ ou _Il a entendu dire son nom._
> La première tournure me dérange franchement.



La phrase que tu dis me dérange également, mais pas pour la même raison. Le verbe _dire_ n'a qu'une syllabe tandis que l'objet en a deux. C'est pour cette raison que je ne la dirais pas. Mais avec _prononcer,_ qui comporte trois syllabes, la postposition ne me choque pas.


----------



## tilt

geostan said:


> La phrase que tu dis me dérange également, mais pas pour la même raison. Le verbe _dire_ n'a qu'une syllabe tandis que l'objet en a deux. C'est pour cette raison que je ne la dirais pas. Mais avec _prononcer,_ qui comporte trois syllabes, la postposition ne me choque pas.


Une autre variante, alors: _Il a vu son nom inscrire_.
Je tique toujours !
Quel que soit le verbe choisi, l'objet qui vient avant  m'apparaît clairement comme étant son sujet.
Je n'arrive à considérer comme correct que _Il a vu inscrire son nom_ ou _Il a vu son nom inscrit _(ou encore _Il a vu son nom être inscrit_, pour recoller au le sujet original du fil).


----------



## geostan

tilt said:


> Une autre variante, alors: _Il a vu son nom inscrire_.
> Je tique toujours !
> Quel que soit le verbe choisi, l'objet qui vient avant  m'apparaît clairement comme étant son sujet.
> Je n'arrive à considérer comme correct que _Il a vu inscrire son nom_ ou _Il a vu son nom inscrit _(ou encore _Il a vu son nom être inscrit_, pour recoller au le sujet original du fil).



Et si on disait:  Il a vu son nom inscrire sur la liste...?

Ici il me semble clair que l'emploi du participe indiquerait le résultat, tandis que l'emploi de l'infinitif montrerait l'action en cours.


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> Et si on disait:  Il a vu son nom inscrire sur la liste...?


Ça ne marcherait toujours pas. Comme tu l'as dit (#8) : « la seule objection que l'on puisse avoir pour ne pas employer l'infinitif, c'est la place de l'objet. » Le COD doit suivre le verbe, voilà tout ! (Sauf s'il est pronominal, ou interrogatif, ou s'il s'agit de _tout_ ou _rien_, … mais aucun de ces cas de figure ne s'applique ici.)


----------



## geostan

CapnPrep said:


> Ça ne marcherait toujours pas. Comme tu l'as dit (#8) : « la seule objection que l'on puisse avoir pour ne pas employer l'infinitif, c'est la place de l'objet. » Le COD doit suivre le verbe, voilà tout ! (Sauf s'il est pronominal, ou interrogatif, ou s'il s'agit de _tout_ ou _rien_, … mais aucun de ces cas de figure ne s'applique ici.)



Me voilà enfin convaincu!


----------

